# *Last Chance Tappan Open Bass Tournament*



## V-MAX200

October 28th

8am till 4pm

$60 entry fee

main 250 launch ramp. 

The first chance tournament in April drew in 82 boats. Lets do that again for the last chance!


----------



## smokercraft15

can you pay at the ramp or do you have to send in the fee?


----------



## Bad Bub

smokercraft15 said:


> can you pay at the ramp or do you have to send in the fee?


I believe all of his tournaments are pay at ramp only.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## smokercraft15

thanx for the info bad bub


----------



## Bad Bub

No problem

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## V-MAX200

smokercraft15 said:


> can you pay at the ramp or do you have to send in the fee?


Pay at the ramp. Cash only please.


----------



## V-MAX200

Bump to the top.


----------



## lakeslouie

Can I bring my bow?  Just kiddin! Gotta fish the State 6 man team championship at Wheeling Island. Any pointers would be appreciated. Love Tappan though and it will be a good event. Wish I was fishin here!!


----------



## smokercraft15

id love to fish this but.... is there gonna be a good turnout??? so far the fall tournys have been kinda weak. low turnout. ive never fished tappan but would like an excuse to drive 2.5 hrs.


----------



## Bad Bub

smokercraft15 said:


> id love to fish this but.... is there gonna be a good turnout??? so far the fall tournys have been kinda weak. low turnout. ive never fished tappan but would like an excuse to drive 2.5 hrs.


They are usually one of the better pulling tournaments. I'd say 30 boats easy if the weather is decent. They had 82 at their spring tourney. They'll lose some to bow season and the state tournament, but they die hards will still show.

P.S. rumor has it an elite series guy may show up.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## smokercraft15

Bad Bub said:


> They are usually one of the better pulling tournaments. I'd say 30 boats easy if the weather is decent. They had 82 at their spring tourney. They'll lose some to bow season and the state tournament, but they die hards will still show.
> 
> P.S. rumor has it an elite series guy may show up.....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


thanx again bad bub. i will feel confident driving 2.5 hrs to fish this now. even though i will prolbably get beaten badly lol. you fishin it bad bub?


----------



## Bad Bub

smokercraft15 said:


> thanx again bad bub. i will feel confident driving 2.5 hrs to fish this now. even though i will prolbably get beaten badly lol. you fishin it bad bub?


Barring any unforeseen circumstances, i'll be there with bells on.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ripit85

Yea fletcher shryock will prob be there he fishes a few other local events also.


----------



## ripit85

He fished a badbass tourney there this summer hopefully he can make it depending on his schedule.


----------



## Bad Bub

He also fished the first chance this spring. Talked to him on friday, said he was gonna try to be there.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## V-MAX200

ripit85 said:


> He fished a badbass tourney there this summer hopefully he can make it depending on his schedule.


Fletcher fishes almost every Tuesday night pot tournament at tappan as well. He's a good kid.


----------



## smokercraft15

which ramp is the tourny launching from? im not to familiar with the lake. is it the 250 ramp closest to the dam?


----------



## Bad Bub

smokercraft15 said:


> which ramp is the tourny launching from? im not to familiar with the lake. is it the 250 ramp closest to the dam?


Yes. Unless your the first one there, you can't miss it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## smokercraft15

weather is starting to look worse for sunday. im hopin they change it by tomorrow.


----------



## Bad Bub

smokercraft15 said:


> weather is starting to look worse for sunday. im hopin they change it by tomorrow.


I don't believe the forecast is going to get any better.... but i'll be there even if i'm the only idiot that shows up....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Skarfer

WOW - kudos to all you hard core guys that fish Tappan today. You wouldn't catch me dead out in this stuff! Windy as all get out and cold/rain..........forget that!!!!


----------



## jwm86_09

Anyone have the results for the Last Chance Tappan tournament?


----------



## smokercraft15

Skarfer said:


> WOW - kudos to all you hard core guys that fish Tappan today. You wouldn't catch me dead out in this stuff! Windy as all get out and cold/rain..........forget that!!!!


i agree skarfer lol. this is hunting weather not fishing weather. i chickened out and stayed home and worked on my duck hunting boat.


----------



## Skarfer

Bad Bub said:


> i'll be there even if i'm the only idiot that shows up....


So.......was he the only idiot that showed up?


----------



## Cull'in

Skarfer said:


> So.......was he the only idiot that showed up?


Not Tappan but I was at the Portage Lakes today and did alright.


----------



## Bad Bub

There were 20 something boats. My partner wussed out at 10:30 and spent the rest of the day in the truck while I fished. I only had 2 keepers and never weighed them. Maybe 2lbs.... didn't stay for the weigh in either.... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnboy111711

i fished berlin today. I didn't think the weather was too bad


----------



## smokercraft15

Bad Bub said:


> There were 20 something boats. My partner wussed out at 10:30 and spent the rest of the day in the truck while I fished. I only had 2 keepers and never weighed them. Maybe 2lbs.... didn't stay for the weigh in either....
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


bad bub your a die hard. hats off to you my friend. wished you coulda done better. when i was younger i could do that 23. i remember fishing a sandusky bay tourny in small craft warnings and freezing rain lol. im too old for that now48. u got my respect! good job for your 2 lbs cuz u showed up n fished.i wussed out too.


----------



## Bad Bub

smokercraft15 said:


> bad bub your a die hard. hats off to you my friend. wished you coulda done better. when i was younger i could do that 23. i remember fishing a sandusky bay tourny in small craft warnings and freezing rain lol. im too old for that now48. u got my respect! good job for your 2 lbs cuz u showed up n fished.i wussed out too.


I'm starting to believe it's more "glutton for punishment" than die hard.... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lakeslouie

Wheeling Is was pretty nasty too! The river was like a wind tunnel.


----------



## shortstroke

First was 13 something, 2nd was 10 something, 5th place might have been in the 6lb range maybe. The bite definitely picked up with the bad weather from what we had seen earlier in the week. 

On another note the tourney organizer read aloud a letter from the MWCD which in part stated that they believe the tuesday night organizer should be paying for a larger permit from the MWCD for running the tourneys. It would jump the permit fee to 100$ for evry tuesday night tourney. Keep in mind the organizer has to pay all the permit fees up front at the beginning of the year (3000 if the 100$ permits have to be paid) The organizer was planning on meeting with the MWCD to see what can be done to alleviate extra costs and allow the tourney to continue. Alot of people enjoy this tourney and last year it drew a good number of boats because of it. Hopefully the MWCD doesn't prevent this fun tourney from continuing next year. 

There were more things mentioned in the note that I did not discuss her also.
Just wanted to get some of the info out....


----------



## c.stewart

It figures MWCD is a freaking joke;they see it as a fund raiser.


----------



## Phil Carver

The letter that most of us tournament directors were mailed said that the permit fee's were only $25 for up to 10 events. The price to host an open is set at $75 for one evnent though. I will say that the MWCD is one of the only offices that actually enforces people who try to run tournaments without a permit. That I like.


----------



## lakeslouie

Last time I scheduled an event there, several years back, it cost $225. I was told by MWCD that $50. was for the permit fee, and the remainder to pay for extra enforcement for the increased boating traffic from the tournament. Sad part is the State Park doesn't receive any of this money but you still have to clear the date with them before applying to MWCD.  Not only were there no problems with the event, but no law enforcement was in place either, supposedly what we paid for? Needless to say we never came back.  Too much to take out of the payouts for fees. Too bad cause its a good tournament lake!


----------



## shortstroke

There are different permit fees based on a tournament being a club or an open and also what the number of boats would be. I know the suggested increase for the tues night tourneys was going to be from 1000$ (30 tourneys) total to 3000$ (30 tourneys).

Based on some of the feedback, there may be different rates negotiated based on how many permits the organizer is asking for. Maybe some of the differences are year specific also?

Noone was ever turned away from this tourney and the fact anyone could show up on a weeknight and fish for 11$ is probably why it drew so many boats.

I talked to the organizer yesterday and he is scheduled to meet with the MWCD this next Saturday so hopefully it will be worked out.


----------



## mpd5094

Thanks for the info Shortstroke. Could you please keep us posted on here?


----------



## shortstroke

The tourney organizer spoke with the MWCD last week and and received a response back from them yesterday. They decided to leave the permit fees as before and he'll make a few rule modifications to address some of the other issues that were brought up. Kudos to the watershed for being reasonable with the fees. Everyone fishing it needs to be considerate towards others on the lake and obey the no wake regulations and alot of the complaints against the tourney can be avoided which will enure the continuance of a good thing. All is well for next year's Tappan tuesday night tourney.


----------



## mpd5094

Great news! Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------

